# swaying zombie ground breaker



## jtc (Dec 8, 2005)

Ground breaker powered by WWM. Inspired by Cyclone Jacks design


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

he's cool!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

nice job on that -movement is smooth


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

looking good, motion is nice, makes a good ground breaker


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like he could get right up and come after you, nice!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great movement!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great JTC!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Way to go! He did the Mash.....he did the monster mash!


----------

